# How Many Rats Can Fit in 1 Cage?



## ameliaflame (Nov 28, 2006)

Ok, so I saw a cage today online that was over 50 square feet! According to the rat calculator, 21 rats can fit in it! Like any lover of rats I started fantacizing about things I could do with the cage; keeping all of Marsha's babies, having a colony of rats...but then something interupted my day dream. Is there a limit? How many rats can you keep in one cage, no matter how big it is? I mean just because you have a cage as big as the moon doesn't mean you can keep a billion rats in it...does it?


----------



## FalconStorm (Nov 28, 2006)

I dunno, they live in 'swarms' in the wild. I think the main thing that would limit the number of rats that you can keep in a single cage would be your own ability to maintain it and the social interactions of the 'clan'. If everyone gets along, then what's the problem? But, you would have to be prepared to separate those that wouldn't get along, for their own safety, and provide them a companion, etc. There would be cleaning the dang thing to keep in mind, where you would keep it that it can be properly temperature controlled, without drafts, etc, feeding them, vet costs, outfitting with toys, taming all of them to hand if you intend to have any ease of handling them, as well as maintaining that bond with them.

I don't think the rats would care about all being in that cage, but I think taking care of them would become onerous after a time, unless that was your full time job.


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

most people i have spoke 2 keep at the most 6 rats together in one cage i dunno y lol


----------



## lunascrest (Dec 6, 2006)

I have 3 females in a two story cage and 2 males(and soon to be one of luna's babies..or two)in a 3 story cage. I have 4 cages in all. I have a breeding cage(where pregnant females go to give birth) and a babie cage(where they go when weaned). So, at most I keep 5 rats in 1 cage, but with a cage thats 50 sq. feet...Idk, thats your choice how many you put in it.


----------

